# Tiger Centipede



## sbsshadow (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi All

Im getting a Tiger pede tomorrow , could anybody give me any keeping tips , setup etc

Also how big do they get ?

Temprement ....

Thanks

Steve


----------



## dehaani (Dec 5, 2006)

What is a Tiger Centipede? The only one I know of is _Scolopendra hardwicki_, if it's one of them could you get me one too?!


----------



## jayer10 (Dec 5, 2006)

He could be talking about scolopendra sp. "chinese tiger leg". Maybe but i'm not too sure. I highly doubt it's hardweiki


----------



## sbsshadow (Dec 5, 2006)

im not sure sorry 

Its like a dark blue, greyish ....

Hope that helps

LOL

Steve


----------



## bistrobob85 (Dec 5, 2006)

If its an american, it could be a form of sc.polymorpha...

 phil.


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 5, 2006)

bistrobob85 said:


> If its an american, it could be a form of sc.polymorpha...
> 
> phil.


i'm guessing phil is right

here is a care sheet. this will also work for the Tanzanian tiger centipede, S. morsitans
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/S_polymorpha.html


edit: ooh, those colors sound a bit like you might be talking about a Hemiscolopendra marginata, also... those should be kept slightly more moist than the S. polymorpha

do you know where it comes from?


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmm, dark blue, grayish:? .  Another riddle.  Solid color?  Any banding on the body?  Just not enough info for me to take a guess but, what the diddly!  I'm going to say Tiger legs for now.  Haha, it reminds me of when someone I know saw a snake.  I said, "What did it look like?" and they said, "It was long and skinny."  That's how they described it hahahaha.  But if that's all they knew, that's all they knew.  It was just funny at the time.  But, regardless, I agree with Caco with "care".  Wait, as Caco mentioned, maybe it is a Tanzanian Tiger.


----------



## jing (Dec 5, 2006)

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m304/caseyfake/IMG_2811.jpg

you mean that one?

it's  Ethmostigmus trigonopodus


----------



## sbsshadow (Dec 6, 2006)

*yes*

Yes , thats the one ....

It has some very very tiny white creatures in the substrate ...

Is that mites >?  is that bad ?

Should I change the substrate ?

Any other tips on that species ?

Thanks all

Steve


----------



## bengerno (Dec 7, 2006)

sbsshadow said:


> Yes , thats the one ....
> 
> It has some very very tiny white creatures in the substrate ...
> 
> ...


Hey,

I love that Ethmostigmus trigonopodus on the pic!  Calm big guy, feeding well, likes burrowing a lot!

Those white small things in the substarte probably collembollas...no harm for your pet. BUT you should lover the humidity, remove any prey remains and they will disappear!


----------



## sbsshadow (Dec 7, 2006)

*Cool*

Brilliant , Thanks

Any tips on keeping that particular Pede ?

Many thanks for all your help

Steve


----------



## bengerno (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi,

I keep mine relatively dry, with a water dish and deep soil, on room temperature. It seems working well. Dry environment also good for wc speciemes to avoid mites! They can be infected with mites easier due to stress, bad conditions during shipping.


----------

